# Another 'New Breed'?



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Never heard of it, I'll look it up !


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Goodness. No thank you


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I've heard of that before. Not for me and I had a Heeler cross. Totally different types of herders. Talk about a mixed up brain........


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I've seen them, not impressed. I have yet to see one work. IMO, not attractive dogs, either. 

Although, to be fair, my BC/ACD mix won't herd either (again, two completely different/incompatible working styles). He was not well bred (surprise!) and got the worst of both breeds' temperaments. Frantic, reactive, not clear headed, won't herd, difficult to motivate, etc, etc. 
I've learned a lot because of him, but, nope, there will never be another one like him here. I love him, but I am done with the weirdness. lol 
Just for grins and giggles, I was trying to sort out what would be a good mix with an ACD. Other than a Stumpy Tail, I can't think of any. BC's cross well if done with common sense, I suppose, but ACDs done right don't need much improvement and really don't have anything to offer other breeds. They've got their little niche and they fill it well.


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

:afraid: 

There have been hints at my pup being an ACD/AS mix, though I'm inclined to think she's more german shepherd/bully something/acd. She does herd like a boss, though. Her mom looks to be 100% ACD, but dad was something much bigger. 
Guess I'm screwed. haha


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Random ACD crosses are pretty common around here (and at the RSPCA/ fosters/rescues etc). Have met a few ACD/BC and ACD/kelpies. Aussie shepherds not quite as common around mine. 

In general though, high energy herding breeds are waay more common than they logically should be in suburban areas in my neck of the woods!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

ACD's are not the dog for just anyone, the crosses can be as wonderful as the purebred, but they can be nightmares in the wrong situation. I love the breed as a whole, but it's the wrong working style for my needs/wants. People like them for their strong work ethic, intelligence, and loyalty, but are generally unprepared for the intensity of those very qualities. 
I always seem to have one around, but I really don't have a consistent use for one. I invent jobs for them. The deaf one I rescued a few years ago has been an interesting, hair raising challenge. Current plans to possibly use mine for backup in the buck pen as I am trying to purchase an adult Boer buck. ACD's are great at keeping bucks in rut off smallish, crippled adult female humans. ☺

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have known some folks who have been quite successful in both agility and obedience with ACD, but their dogs certainly have not been what I would call good candidates for being house companions. And a new "designer" dog, why just why?


----------



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

ACD X Aussie Shepherd??? Oh gosh that's not a dog you'd want in inexperienced hands!

My Aussie is reactive to men and other dogs, it's just in his nature. Everything else about him is perfect (in my opinion  ) He has no herding instinct though. We tried him with ducks and cattle... he does one of two things, either acts like they don't exist or tries his best to hump them.... yep great herding dog I've got! I love Aussies a lot and will definitely have another one however with my next one I will be super picky about where it comes from as I don't want another reactive dog.

My experience of ACD's is that they are super loyal and super intense with everything. I find if they trust you they're amazing, but if they don't like you - Get out of their way FAST! I cared for a middle aged ACD for 8 months last year. When she first arrived at my house, no one could pat her for 1 month. Once she gained my trust she was exceptionally loving with me. Other people she didn't know she would go out of her way to bite them... and she meant it! Cattle she tried to rip to pieces... same with chickens, ducks, cats and my other dogs. 

Don't get me wrong, I love ACD's but I'd never have one, they're not a dog that anyone can handle!! I know that there are loads of ACD's around who are lovely dogs, but owners still need to be super careful about managing the breed's instincts to work, herd and guard. 

The idea of crossing an ACD and an Aussie is just a recipe for disaster if you ask me... especially if people start promoting it as a designer dog!

When it comes to herding breeds, I don't think you can beat a Kelpie (That's my opinion at least  ) My Kelpie is bomb proof, as are almost all of the Kelpies I've met.


----------

